# Speed awareness courses



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I see the insurance co's have cottoned onto these now.
Just rang to cancel my renewal as i had cheaper quote. As usual guy said he'd requote to try and get cheaper. When he got to the bit about any drivers had convictions etc, he added on any speed awareness courses.
One my wife went on added £14 on to price. Don't remember being asked on the comparison sites(will now go back and check!!).


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Interesting. I thought any agreement to attend a course was kept confidential.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

The guy when my partner went on one said if the insurance companies try that one cancel and go else were


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's actually a slap in the face for all the course stands for. You should in theory come away from a course a safer and better driver. The insurance should go down if anything.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

If its confidential can you say something like i dont have to share that info with you? 

I know it'll probably be ob a database but if so what a con lol the hole reason i went was to keep the policy down


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

LukeWS said:


> *If its confidential can you say something like i dont have to share that info with you? *
> 
> I know it'll probably be ob a database but if so what a con lol the hole reason i went was to keep the policy down


I can't remember the exact wording, but they (the underwriter) can void the policy if any requested information is not included in the proposal.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I suspect if I said no and they later found out she had they would use it as an excuse not to pay out in the event of a claim. Question is do police forces share that info with 3rd parties?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

They say any motoring convictions and a speed awareness course is not a conviction that you recieved penalty points for.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

**sigh.. not another way of money extortion.. another loophole where the insurance co. directors go "keeerching"

Shocking indeed.


----------



## chp (Jul 22, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> They say any motoring convictions and a speed awareness course is not a conviction that you recieved penalty points for.


It appears that some companies, as the OP experienced, are explicitly asking about speed awareness courses.

The BBC investigated this last year : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20328860.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

To be honest although you haven't been given points you have still accepted the fact you were caught speeding. You have still committed the actual offence.

It is a bit unfair that some drivers have the option to avoid points when others who have committed similar offences don't get the same option. It has to be the same for all

Most people view the speed awareness courses as a method of "getting away" with 3 points and keep them saved for later.

Most people I have read posting about attending these courses have instantly dismissed what was taught to them as over-exaggerated nonsense.

As per the article that CHP posted, evidence suggests that the drivers who do the speed awareness courses are still more likely to be caught speeding or making a claim in the future.

We get speed awareness course at work which can often be pretty graphic and these are hosted by the police too.

I don't think they make an ounce of difference.

Given the attitude of people who attend these speed awareness courses I don't think that for one second they help much either.

People who get caught speeding a few times and are running the risk of a ban usually start slowing down and thinking about how they drive.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nothing is confidential today. I'm surprised I haven't had something in the post asking why my d££k bends to the left.


----------

